# Can somebody post a past example of their Schedule C....



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

First year driver here and I wanna make a go of doing these taxes myself. I didn't even make 5 grand so I'm not gonna pay somebody to do something that seems kinda simple. I DL my summary from Uber and have about 6,000 "online miles" and I will use the standard .58 deduction. My only other expense is a dash cam setup that I paid $200 for. 
If I see an example of somebodies schedule C I think I can do this.
Obviously black out your SS# and name and any other personal info.
Thanks!
OR - if this topic has already been covered WITH a schedule C example, plz post the link. Ty!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> First year driver here and I wanna make a go of doing these taxes myself. I didn't even make 5 grand so I'm not gonna pay somebody to do something that seems kinda simple. I DL my summary from Uber and have about 6,000 "online miles" and I will use the standard .58 deduction. My only other expense is a dash cam setup that I paid $200 for.
> If I see an example of somebodies schedule C I think I can do this.
> Obviously black out your SS# and name and any other personal info.
> Thanks!
> OR - if this topic has already been covered WITH a schedule C example, plz post the link. Ty!


Mine would be of little use for you (as i deduct actual expenses due to renting a taxi)
questions for you.

1 Are you using a cell phone?
1A. For like half business use? 25% business? Ect?
2A. did you buy a new phone during the year?

2. Have you paid a detailing service for bio-fluid clean up?

3. Get anything stolen/damaged by passengers?

4. Are you paying for rideshare insurance?
4A. The "rider" addendum ect would be a business expense to me if it's an addition beyond your standard insurance.

5. Did you use any toll roads?
5A. Tolls are deductible if your working, (or the payments are non taxable, toMAto TOmatO

6. did you pay out of pocket for a lyft Amp doohickey?


----------

